# Market share reports?



## Ozarker (Oct 15, 2019)

Does anyone know when the next market share reports come out? Wondering if Canon is making inroads in the FF mirrorless market in the USA and beyond.


----------



## amorse (Oct 15, 2019)

No idea about US marketshare data, but this was the newest BCN rankings I could find:

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://www.bcnretail.com/market/detail/20191007_139996.html

Canon is the blue line

Full disclosure, the translation seems to leave a bit to be desired...


----------



## ethanz (Oct 15, 2019)

No, they definitely are not. Don't get your hopes up man. Down at least 10 or 70%.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 15, 2019)

ethanz said:


> No, they definitely are not. Don't get your hopes up man. Down at least 10 or 70%.


Market share, not sales numbers.


----------



## ethanz (Oct 15, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Market share, not sales numbers.



All the numbers are down. ALL.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 15, 2019)

ethanz said:


> All the numbers are down. ALL.


I understand. I just want to know MILC market share Canon vs Sony vs Nikon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 16, 2019)

What is market share, and why does it matter?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2019)

Wait until the DSLR figures come out!


----------

